# La marsh fly fishing question (St Bernard)



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Launching from Breton sound marina or shell beach you can access red fishing from the Biloxi marsh to the the west side of the MRGO. Sweet water marina in Delacroix is also a hot area.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

yeah I was just gonna launch at sweet water most prolly. you just diggin around in duck ponds or through the canals?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

The key for me this year has been to find clear water.  Delacroix has been tough.  I have a camper at Sweetwater and have spent most of the fall there.  I was there saturday and saw plenty of fish in my usual spots, but clarity was poor.  Most casts were 10-20'.    In the hopedale, look for shallow dead end pond systems.  the water tends to clear up in them.  In Delacroix, head towards the out islands where there is harder bottom and less mud.  Fish the protected banks.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

right on capm' thanks !!! GodBless


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Inland sight fishing could be tough in Delacroix becuase Isaac removed most of the submerged aquatic grasses. Also, this time of year, the Army Corp of Engineers cranks up the Caernarvon diversion to put water in the duck ponds, etc which muddies up that area. Outside water might be ok, but I haven't fished out there in a quite a while.

Plenty of trout being caught in that area though if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

ok thanks cool brotha man.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

All in all though the ticket is just going and striking out,  getting mad, thinking about it, comming up with a new game plan and executing it.  The fish are every where down there. Redfish are only concerned about food and need salty to brackish water to stay alive.   Anywhere there are crabs and shrimp, there will be reds.  the hardest thing about sight fishing is finding clear water and a sunny day.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

yeah u right! I'm born and raised in New Orleans and fished all my life. just wanna get serious about fly fishing salt. grew up fly fishing summers sometimes we'de go to colorado and when we would come back home i was fluff chuckin in the Harvey canal. hahaha no lie, but I wanna like I said, step my game up and get a fly salty. hehehe.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I like mid morning on, clear skies, better when sun is at my back.  When water temp is low fish are easier to get close range.  I also like ponds with multiple shell banks and bottom as opposed to mud and grass only.

Some days you pole alot and fish cruze alot so it is harder to stay with them, but when you can find a pond with half moon shape and shallow shell bottom where fish are working bait into the cresent, you will have multiple shots before the fish spook.  Or find good fish highway with good number of fishing coming and going out of a pond and let them come to you.  

I prefer low water conditions so I can narrow down hiding spots.  That is where super skinny draft is nice.
Must find clear water 
Good luck


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

awesome!!!! thanks cap!


----------

